

Of Mice and Compromised Keyboards...Malware Goes Peripheral - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/mice-and-compromised-keyboards

======
swolchok
There was malicious firmware for Apple keyboards back in 2009 --
[http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-09/CHEN/BHUSA09...](http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-09/CHEN/BHUSA09-Chen-RevAppleFirm-SLIDES.pdf)

------
hfuller
Teensy is "a USB drive whose malicious software waits until the victims'
computer is booted and sufficiently logged into a computer network before it
begins operation"? Bad journalism... Teensy is only a microcontroller...

------
sp332
How can you use Metasploit to exploit an "undocumented vulnerability"?

Also, if you'd like to make your own, Hak5 forums have a parts list
<http://forums.hak5.org/index.php?showtopic=16236> and lots of project ideas
for it <http://forums.hak5.org/index.php?showforum=56>

edit: removed useless video link

